# FR: bref - place de l'adjectif



## zipp404

Hello,

Can someone please tell me if the adjectives *bref/breve* *precede* the noun, such as for example in these adjectival phrases

[...]

2a.  Un *bref* discours
       a brief speech

2b.  une *breve* histoire d'Espagne 
       a brief history of Spain

Thank you kindly
zippy


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

zipp404 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please tell me if the adjectives *bref/breve* *precede* the noun, such as for example in these adjectival phrases
> 
> [...]
> 
> 2a. Un *bref* discours
> a brief speech
> 
> 2b. une *breve* histoire d'Espagne
> a brief history of Spain
> 
> Thank you kindly
> zippy


 
This works perfectly... Just one thing, it could work the other way round too, without changing the meaning... 

*Un discours bref....* (I prefer this order)
*Une histoire d'Espagne brève* (I prefer the other one, because d'Espagne made its way in the middle)...


----------



## zipp404

Thank you.
zippy


----------



## tilt

Cilquiestsuens said:


> *Un discours bref....* (I prefer this order)
> *Une histoire d'Espagne brève* (I prefer the other one, because d'Espagne made its way in the middle)...


I do prefer _un bref discours_, and I think it is much more common.
Setting the adjective afterwards makes sense only if it is followed by some complement (_un discours bref et passionné_, for example).
Note that Google gives 6040 hits for _un bref discours_, and only 814 for _un discours bref_.

_Une histoire d'Espagne brève _is very odd, because the adjective seems to be related to _Espagne_. 
_Une histoire brève d'Espagne_ could work, but _Une brève histoire d'Espagne_ is definitely the best, in my opinion.


----------



## roymail

I agree with Tilt.
But there is a little difference between :
-_ il a fait un bref discours_. The essentiel is  : he made a speech
- _il a fait un discours bref._ The essentiel is : it wasn't long !


----------



## tilt

roymail said:


> I agree with Tilt.
> But there is a little difference between :
> -_ il a fait un bref discours_. The essentiel is  : he made a speech
> - _il a fait un discours bref._ The essentiel is : it wasn't long !


Yes, and the meaning changes precisely because the standard place of _bref _is before _discours_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir si la place de *bref *dépend aussi du sens. Par exemple, devant le nom, _*bref *_signifie _court _; après le nom, il veut dire _concis_, quelque chose comme ça...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## tilt

Bonjour Anna-chonger.

Pour moi, la nuance de sens apportée par la place de _bref _n'est pas de la même nature que celle entre _court _et _concis_.
Dans les deux cas, _bref _me semble avoir un sens plus proche de celui de _court _que de celui de _concis._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci tilt. J'ai vu dans le dico "_une lettre brève_", où _brève _signifie "exprimé en peu de mots", donc "_concis_". Je me demande si dans ce cas, on peut aussi mettre _brève_ avant _lettre _?


----------



## tilt

Oui, on peut aussi.
_
Concis _et _court _signifie tous deux "exprimé en peu de mots", comme _bref_.
_Concis _apporte cependant une information supplémentaire, à savoir "qui exprime l'essentiel en peu de mots".
Mais on peut tout à fait imaginer une lettre brève (ou une brève lettre) qui n'exprime rien d'essentiel.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc la place du mot _bref _ne laisse rien entendre sur la consicion de l'objet. Que l'on dise une _lettre brève_ ou une _brève lettre_, on ne peut pas permettre de savoir si elle "exprime l'essentiel en peu de mots", il faut préciser davantage ?


----------



## tilt

Oui, le mot _bref _ne dit rien du caractère essentiel ou non du contenu de la lettre.


----------



## Gearow_

Je trouve que ce n'est pas la même chose dans les deux cas .. 
"Un discours bref" correspond mieux parce que l'on ne s'intéresse pas au discours en lui même, on souhaite juste préciser que celui-ci était bref.

Concernant "Une brève histoire d'Espagne", le sujet porte beaucoup plus sur l'histoire en elle même, on aurait dit " une histoire brève" si la thématique de l'Espagne n'était pas importante.

Cependant, je précise tout de même que "bref" s'utilise assez peu dans la langue orale, sauf dans le cas du désormais célèbre : "Bref, ..".


----------



## tilt

La place de _bref _n'est pas anodine, tu as raison, Gearow_, elle détermine ce sur quoi on met l'accent, comme il l'a été dit au début du fil.
Mais le sens de l'adjectif reste le même dans les deux cas.


----------

